# ASUS Full 970-990FX Lineup



## Kitkat (May 5, 2011)

*Entire Launch Lineup*








*Low, Mid, Pro, Super Computer, Sabortooth, and Crosshair V Formula.*


----------



## happita (May 5, 2011)

Specs-wise, their top 2 models are pretty nice. There are enough features to distinguish the Crosshair from the Sabertooth. Now the only thing left to show are the naked boards themselves. I feel a hard-on coming


----------



## dir_d (May 5, 2011)

USB 3.0 and UEFI nice


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 5, 2011)

i see black and blue coloring on the list ... 

anyone know how long till mobo shots start getting released?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2011)

daymn :O CFX and SLI!!!!

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 5, 2011)

yep and only on the Saber and cross hair with no mention of the nf200 chip or a lucid,3 single cards at x16 ...nice chip set AMD.It does look like the Saber is like the Deluxe models were.And it has no mention of UEFI


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 5, 2011)

all AM3b socket boards should be using UEFI now same as Intel

kinda sad they dont have a typical bland 990fx board like previous gen i really dont like paying out the ass for a motherboard, that has 50 features i dont want, i just need dual x16x16 speeds and nothing more. Looks like ill be buying Gigabyte again this time as well.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 5, 2011)

What is V? Cause it's not N/A


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 5, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> all AM3b socket boards should be using UEFI now same as Intel
> 
> kinda sad they dont have a typical bland 990fx board like previous gen i really dont like paying out the ass for a motherboard, that has 50 features i dont want, i just need dual x16x16 speeds and nothing more. Looks like ill be buying Gigabyte again this time as well.



I have to agree with you,My 79t deluxe has served me well,But i hope Gigabyte has black pcb this time around like the p67 boards.I`m not interested in the Saber-tooth with all the plastic crap all over it,And the Cross is a nice board but $$$ is my issue.Hopefully Gigabyte has one under the $200 range like there old ud5 boards.

What is V? Cause it's not N/A 

Answer Romain numerals so V =5


----------



## rem82 (May 5, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> yep and only on the Saber and cross hair with no mention of the nf200 chip or a lucid,3 single cards at x16 ...nice chip set AMD.It does look like the Saber is like the Deluxe models were.And it has no mention of UEFI



*Native* Crossfire X & SLI !!! This chip has *36 or 40lanes * (i cant remember) for pci-e !!! Full speed multi gpu setup with both pci-e at x16 !!  No latency with NF200 or other externally chips !!!
Very very good !


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2011)

V = 5


----------



## STCNE (May 5, 2011)

Only 8+2 VRMS on the top end, and 6+2 on the midrange, isn't this a downgrade from the previous gen?


----------



## rem82 (May 5, 2011)

STCNE said:


> Only 8+2 VRMS on the top end, and 6+2 on the midrange, isn't this a downgrade from the previous gen?



Are the same. 8+2 on crosshair iv.


----------



## GSquadron (May 5, 2011)

Sabertooth with realtek lan? Weird :S


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 5, 2011)

Talk about non-contextual, that doesn't make sense here. Obviously these boards don't have 5 epu switches and what not.


----------



## Kitkat (May 5, 2011)

they will be the new bios (im not sure about the lower ones but the new bios should just be normal now) they will have some standard version if they do undoubtedly the  CH SB and PRO already have it.  (by lower i mean lower than the ones shown there are still other 900 series chips)

Also The killer nic / Xifi sound that's sold with the black edition rampage will be sold separately in a while. (if that's what your looking for)

Gigabyte G1 line is not exclusive to Intel at least not that i know of. If everything goes as it should.
There would be a G1 990FX 3X crossfire, and G1 990FX 4X crossfire.  (Green and black)
And there would be a standard 970 or "pro" (matched up with ASUS pro) competitor at 2X crossfire. (BLUE/ Black/ Silver)
Anything lower will be MATX ect.

And as for the G1 being under 200 im not quite sure of that mainly because its new and its new. Your better off going for the 
970/990X (pro competitor mentioned above) but it should still have the pcb you want.
But then again its just speculation


----------



## temp02 (May 5, 2011)

*[kindaofftopic]*



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> What is V? Cause it's not N/A


I believe the V has the meaning of a check mark: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as in "yes it is supported" and not "amount 5" 

*[/kindaofftopic]*


----------



## moriz (May 5, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> all AM3b socket boards should be using UEFI now same as Intel
> 
> kinda sad they dont have a typical bland 990fx board like previous gen i really dont like paying out the ass for a motherboard, that has 50 features i dont want, i just need dual x16x16 speeds and nothing more. Looks like ill be buying Gigabyte again this time as well.



i have a rev 3.1 gigabyte 890gpa-ud3h, and it does not have uefi, even though it has an AM3b socket.

it's also only a 4+1 phase power design, and all of these are at least 4+2. hmm...


----------



## Kitkat (May 5, 2011)

moriz said:


> i have a rev 3.1 gigabyte 890gpa-ud3h, and it does not have uefi, even though it has an AM3b socket.
> 
> it's also only a 4+1 phase power design, and all of these are at least 4+2. hmm...



Yours wouldn't have the U bios regardless. They will be on 900s for now if they drop them to something lower it would be after that. they aren't on any current or past 800 AMD boards.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 5, 2011)

Crosshair V appears to be the board for me to go with.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 5, 2011)

Looking good.  Like them all so far.. now lets see these boards!


And lets see if they release a working Intel driver for the Intel LAN on the Crosshair V.  Was a bitch to get going without BSODs on the Crosshair IV Extreme.


----------



## Doherz (May 6, 2011)

Im liking the specs. If only I could afford the crosshair.

Just hope that zambezi is worth the wait otherwise a 2500k is looking appealing.


----------



## Kitkat (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 19, 2011)

I want a Crosshair V with Sabretooth colors. Is that too much to ask for???


----------



## cadaveca (May 19, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I want a Crosshair V with Sabretooth colors. Is that too much to ask for???



I guess so, the Sabertooth sounds like the better board, to me. Longer warranty? Oh, it IS the better board. OK.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 19, 2011)

I want to see the price difference between the 2. If it is significant, I'll be going Sabretooth. I just wish it had UEFI.

I've already decided that I'll be going Asus for Bulldozer.


----------



## damric (May 19, 2011)

Sabretooth would just look badass in my case


----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 19, 2011)

damric said:


> Sabretooth would just look badass in my case



I couldn't agree more man, I think this is the best looking board I've ever seen.


----------



## Kitkat (May 20, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I want to see the price difference between the 2. If it is significant, I'll be going Sabretooth. I just wish it had UEFI.
> 
> I've already decided that I'll be going Asus for Bulldozer.




they all have U- bios and yeah i think it looks sweet too


----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 20, 2011)

Kitkat said:


> they all have U- bios and yeah i think it looks sweet too



If you're sure about that, I found my next board.


----------



## micropage7 (May 20, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I've already decided that I'll be going Asus for Bulldozer.


yep. asus wins coz it has well market image and has many products :shadedshu


----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 20, 2011)

I want the customization of it. With my current board, I can only adjust voltages by .25 increments, and there are no half steppings in multipliers.

That and I can't get over how awesome the Sabretooth looks.


----------



## legends84 (May 21, 2011)

I've found this picture on my friend facebook when he attending some kind of Asus event.. is that the looks of crosshair V formula?


----------



## _JP_ (May 21, 2011)

I want the SABERTOOTH so bad.


----------



## mav2000 (May 21, 2011)

That seems to be it.... I wish there was a better picture


----------



## Funtoss (May 21, 2011)

I wish i had the money to buy this or at least upgrade to this :L


----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 22, 2011)

legends84 said:


> I've found this picture on my friend facebook when he attending some kind of Asus event.. is that the looks of crosshair V formula?
> 
> [url]http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/1694/23007210150178076592261.jpg[/URL]



Nice find man, I didn't even know Asus had an event. That definitely looks like the Crosshair V to me. Or what I'd imagine it to look like at least.


----------



## Kitkat (May 25, 2011)




----------



## BMarqa (May 27, 2011)

How much this will be ?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 27, 2011)

We are all waiting as patiently as we can to find out.


----------



## sandiegoborn32 (May 27, 2011)

The Crosshair V Formula looks BEAST!


----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 30, 2011)

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/990fx-sli-am3,2953.html



> The comparison couldn’t get any more even. Our P8Z68-V Pro sells for the same $210 Asus plans to ask for the Sabertooth 990FX, and the Core i5-2400 sells for $5 more than AMD’s Phenom II X4 980. With all other components equal, this is a true head-to-head.



It is just a comparison of SLI on Intel and AMD boards, but I thought the revelation of a $210 price point for Sabretooth was interesting.

I'm in.


----------



## Heavy_MG (May 30, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/990fx-sli-am3,2953.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Phenom II 980BE with a 990X is quite close to a i5 2400.
However Tom's also said this;
"The bad news is that those Bulldozer-based chips are still not ready. Processors based on the B0 stepping are in the hands of motherboard manufacturers. But they’re all telling me that performance is nowhere near what they were expecting, and it’ll take another stepping to fix them."
Other reviewers saiy the same thing,but I think they're just reposting what Tom's hardware is saying. Until AMD can confirm it,they're just hating on BD.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 31, 2011)

I'll believe a delay when AMD says it themselves. I thought the B0 stepping was pre-release anyways. 

I could be wrong but I thought I read that somewhere.

I'll google it and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 31, 2011)

Well that was pointless, it just lead me to a bunch of other forums and they couldn't agree whether it meant pre-release or unlocked.

Does anyone here know for sure?


----------



## Heavy_MG (May 31, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I'll believe a delay when AMD says it themselves. I thought the B0 stepping was pre-release anyways.
> 
> I could be wrong but I thought I read that somewhere.
> 
> I'll google it and see what I can come up with.



I'm thinking the same thing. 
Apparently there is also a stepping B1,which you could assume is the final release. Having 2 chips as a pre-release doesn't make sense,unless B0 is a engineering sample,B1 is the finished chip for testing purpose only.
They are too quick to assume that "BD has awful performance". A pre-release/Engineering Sample chip usually has leser performance,lower clocks, or some bugs.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 31, 2011)

Heavy_MG said:


> I'm thinking the same thing.
> Apparently there is also a stepping B1,which you could assume is the final release. Having 2 chips as a pre-release doesn't make sense,unless B0 is a engineering sample,B1 is the finished chip for testing purpose only.
> They are too quick to assume that "BD has awful performance". A pre-release/Engineering Sample chip usually has leser performance,lower clocks, or some bugs.



That does make sense. 

I guess it wouldn't really bother me too much if it was delayed though. I would get the Sabretooth soon and then just save for Bulldozer when it does launch.

The only thing I am impatient about is benchmarks, and I don't really play them anyway.


----------



## Heavy_MG (May 31, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> That does make sense.
> 
> I guess it wouldn't really bother me too much if it was delayed though. I would get the Sabretooth soon and then just save for Bulldozer when it does launch.
> 
> The only thing I am impatient about is benchmarks, and I don't really play them anyway.



I'm liking the Sabertooth too,but I'm torn between it,the Asus TUF,and the Crosshair V.
I am kinda ticked off with Gigabyte since they offer no BIOS update from AM3+ support while Asus,MSI,etc. offer support on select motherboards. I do realize the older 8 series chipset may hinder performance,but I'd like to try it out before dropping cash on a new board and ram. 
I agree with you there,I could care less about benchmarks. As long as it kicks butt I'm happy.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 31, 2011)

Heavy_MG said:


> I'm liking the Sabertooth too,but I'm torn between it,the Asus TUF,and the Crosshair V.
> I am kinda ticked off with Gigabyte since they offer no BIOS update from AM3+ support while Asus,MSI,etc. offer support on select motherboards. I do realize the older 8 series chipset may hinder performance,but I'd like to try it out before dropping cash on a new board and ram.
> I agree with you there,I could care less about benchmarks. As long as it kicks butt I'm happy.



I really like the color scheme of the Sabretooth, so that's what made the decision for me. 

I can't complain about the $210 price either.


----------

